

Gemnasium command line 1.0.0 is out - gravis
http://blog.tech-angels.com/post/44630988143/gemnasium-gem-1-0-is-out-because-security-matters

======
xdmnl
Finally a way to send our dependencies without giving full access to our
private repos. Thanks guys !

